# cherry shrimp and CO2



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I have a couple of tanks. One is CO2 injected with happy fish, happy plants, and shrimp that don't do so well. The other two have no CO2, pH is about 7 and my shrimp (CRS and RCS) breed like crazy. I know I read somewhere that CO2 is bad for snail and shrimp shells. I know that when I turn the CO2 off that my snail population explodes and they get much bigger. When I turn it on, the big ones die and the little survivors aren't as plentiful. I'm assuming the same applies to shrimp.

If so, then what can I do to accommodate the plants and the shrimp? Can I add baking soda and up the pH, or is it the CO2 itself that damages the shrimp? Dunno. Need help. Thanks!


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, CO2 lowers pH and thats not great for their shells etc, but do you other 2 non co2 tanks have fish in it? I think that the problem with the co2 injected is that they're stressed from the fish, and the fish are eating the babies.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

My small tanks are shrimp only. I know that the fish eat the babies in my big tank. My tetra swarm is always hungry! My plan is to take excess adults from the small tanks and repopulate the tank. If CO2 degrades shells, then I would rather not. If it's the pH, then I will just up the pH.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I inject CO2 into my aquarium that houses my Cherry Red Shrimp colony. They are quite healthy and breed without issues. 

Only time I had a problem was when I first setup the pressurized CO2 and didn't quite have it sealed tight, quickly draining the cylindar and causing a CO2 dump. CO2 levels were probably above 100ppm before I caught it. While I lost most of the colony a few did survive the catastrophe.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

low level Co2 is ok for shrimps, but i guess ur fish is not kind to them.


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

I've used DIY CO2 in my rcs tank with no noticeable consequences. I had some pond snails in there too and it actually seemed to make them breed MORE!


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

Best thing is diy co2 is best for shrimp or low level co2 is good. If you use co2 too much, shrimps will start dying or won't live long.


----------

